# hi moving to benitachell



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

hi everyone we are moving to benitachell in july with my partner and 3 children , would like to get to know some mums before coming over and , any good schools for my 10 year old , we lived in malta for a year , but was not for us spain has always been where we want to live more relaxed life , so would be great to hear from you all kim xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

kim duffy said:


> hi everyone we are moving to benitachell in july with my partner and 3 children , would like to get to know some mums before coming over and , any good schools for my 10 year old , we lived in malta for a year , but was not for us spain has always been where we want to live more relaxed life , so would be great to hear from you all kim xxx


Hi, I live quite closeby.
Are you looking at State or Private schools ?


----------



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

*hi*



djfwells said:


> Hi, I live quite closeby.
> Are you looking at State or Private schools ?


hi not sure yet but will probably be state schools for charlotte x


----------



## lhalliday (Mar 8, 2009)

We go every year and they have just built a school at the bottom of the Cumbre. You cant miss it driving from Benitachell towards the Cumbre. Its just on the right as you head up there.

Not sure whethers its state or private though?

Cheers
Lee


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

lhalliday said:


> We go every year and they have just built a school at the bottom of the Cumbre. You cant miss it driving from Benitachell towards the Cumbre. Its just on the right as you head up there.
> 
> Not sure whethers its state or private though?
> 
> ...


The school situated by the enterence to Cumbre del Sol is the Laude Elizabeth Junior School (Private).

My friend recently moved to Benitachell specifically because she wanted her to go to the state school - apparently it has a good reputation.

I have attached their website. I don't know if I should be concerned or not that one of the few photographs seems to be of middle aged men in a bar.
Collegi Pblic Santa Mara Magdalena


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Hi Kim,

I live in Javea which is not far away, and although my kids go to the state school in Javea, I too have heard good things about the primary in Benitachell. I'm sure you've read on here that 10 yrs is just about the limit as far as putting a non-spanish speaking child into the state system - my daughter was nearly 10 when she started and I think that much older and she would have really struggled. We're very lucky that the school she goes to has a language support program (and also seems to have very good special needs support as well, not that we need that). The staff have been excellent at building confidence and integrating my girls.
Hope this helps, ping me a message if you'd like to chat more x


----------



## bantu (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim: We are also moving to Benitachell next month, and are specifically moving there due to the very good reputation we have heard about the state School there. We intend to put our 4 year old twins there after a 2 year spell at a Spanish / English nursery nearby.

Sorry I don't have specific information, but all of the expats in the area we have spoken to speak very highly of it.


----------



## perdiu83 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Benitachell primary school*



bantu said:


> Kim: We are also moving to Benitachell next month, and are specifically moving there due to the very good reputation we have heard about the state School there. We intend to put our 4 year old twins there after a 2 year spell at a Spanish / English nursery nearby.
> 
> Sorry I don't have specific information, but all of the expats in the area we have spoken to speak very highly of it.


I have a 5 year old and a 10 year old who both go to the primary school. It is a fantastic school, if you want your kids to learn Spanish quickly and make Spanish friends. The headmaster is excellent and very supportive, and having spoken to the parents of children who attend other Spanish schools I think it is one of the best in the area.

Good luck


----------

